# Mass Meet????



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Has this been done recently and I'm just missing it, or is this something the MA guys think we should make happen?


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=53301

We have them from time to time. Usually two times per year. I couldn't make it this time, but I went to the one at Adams shop in the fall.


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Jan 28, 2007)

*when and where?*

Is there anything planned soon? I'm up for it.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm up for it. What do you guys think we set something up?


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Jan 28, 2007)

*when and where?*

I could possibly do it at my shop but don't have a bathroom if needed. What do you guys usually do at these meets? Never been to one.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I've never been to one either. But it seems to me that everyone is having them at restraunts, like applebees or chilis or something. That way no one is burdoned with hosting it, and everyone can line their trucks up in the parking lot. LOL just kidding about that last one. But I bet thats what happens.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyother MA members want to try and set something like this up?


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm up for that


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone else?? Where would you guys want to have the meet?


----------



## StonewallFarms (Aug 26, 2007)

keep me posted im interested


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I need some opinions/options of where people think this meet should be and when. I was thinking a restraunt of some kind. That way no one will be burdoned with hosting this meet, and noone will have to clean up the pizza boxes after haha. And we should fuiger where the majority of MASS members are located and move it a little closer to that area. Cause if theres 10 members from central mass, and 2 from the north shore, then theres no point in having it on the north shore. Opinions?


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Give me a time and place..


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

im down for that, just let me know


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Jan 28, 2007)

*anyone else?*

So far looks like the northshore area? Any suggestions? Maybe snow monday?


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello and Happy New Year to all here. I''m fairly new to this site as a member but not viewer nor plow contractor. Sounds like a great idea to pass some cards along. This may not belong on this particular thread but...If anyone applies sand and would like to make a few extra $$$, I have several sweeping machines for hire. My email: [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd say north shore as well. We could invite the Southern NH guys as well.


----------



## FteNelson (Dec 31, 2007)

Im in wesport

tell me the time and the place and im there man

there are some good people on here man 

i live about 20 min south of boston so north shore is not a problem here at all


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Adams welding did it last year. He is out of stoneham. Thats right in the middle of everyone. Maybe if he see's this thread he will charm in.. :redbounce


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

merrimacmill;481277 said:


> I'd say north shore as well. We could invite the Southern NH guys as well.


Hey thanks, Merrimac...I can actually spit into Methuen Mass from my driveway anyway...well not quite "spit" but I'm right there on the border off rt 28...


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

depending on date and location we could attend


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

If I'm not doing an installation I'll come, just pick a day and I'll see


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Mysticlandscape;483306 said:


> Adams welding did it last year. He is out of stoneham. Thats right in the middle of everyone. Maybe if he see's this thread he will charm in.. :redbounce


Bill just had an xmas party / get together just before xmas. at his shop 
I think the last one I put together I had it at the chillies in reading at the jordans/homedepot shopping center.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Theres a great little roadside BBQ place in Rowley, MA called American Barbeque. Opinions?


----------



## FteNelson (Dec 31, 2007)

merrimacmill;484778 said:


> Theres a great little roadside BBQ place in Rowley, MA called American Barbeque. Opinions?


GREAT PLACE

ate there a few times

sounds good to me


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Ya it is. Nice and quite too. I was at Chilis tonight and I could barley hear since they had "rap" blaring in the background.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

That shouldnt be a problem... when should we do it this..


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Now that we are talking Barbeque Im in.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

yea that BBQ place is great it used to be an old sea food restuarnte called the "east end" right?


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

I,m hear, cat 320 gave me the heads up tonite he pm,d me earlier.A sunday at my shop is the best time latley i have been swamped 6 days a week with repairs from all the plowing my customers have been doing.Also as cat said i just had 1 and did not hear from none of you regulars hear that made the first one but we could have another.I,ll let ya,s know if and when i can host another maybe middle of febuary.As we all know we got another big one headed our way between running my 2 trucks and fixing everyone elses i,m beat.


----------



## FteNelson (Dec 31, 2007)

ADMSWELDING;485548 said:


> I,m hear, cat 320 gave me the heads up tonite he pm,d me earlier.A sunday at my shop is the best time latley i have been swamped 6 days a week with repairs from all the plowing my customers have been doing.Also as cat said i just had 1 and did not hear from none of you regulars hear that made the first one but we could have another.I,ll let ya,s know if and when i can host another maybe middle of febuary.As we all know we got another big one headed our way between running my 2 trucks and fixing everyone elses i,m beat.


no reason to put stress on you man, having to host it we should just hit a restaurant or something that way none of us have to pick anything up or clean anything up 

we should try for something end of this month hit a place up have some food maybe a beer or two wesport

theres some good people on here man and im looking forward to meeting some of you wesport


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Not stressed ,actually good the more i work, the less trouble i can get into.


----------



## FteNelson (Dec 31, 2007)

ADMSWELDING;486211 said:


> Not stressed ,actually good the more i work, the less trouble i can get into.


aint that the truth wesportwesport

well im hitting the sac guys gotta be at the highway barn at 2am

well have to set something up soon wesport


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

so when are we gonna make this happen?


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Any day except tue and thur cause I have to get my education....


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

same here, starting this tuesday.... not really looking foward to that


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Ditto, i start Tuesday. Most days work for me. How bout someplace closer to the NH boys.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Anybody still up for a get-together?


----------



## FteNelson (Dec 31, 2007)

just tell me when

we should do it sometime soon, that and we should all bring the blades for a hell of a photo 

lol

tell me when guys im in


and im changing my vote to hooters in boston, hell get to meet some good dudes and stare at some tits


----------



## lieutlamson (Dec 4, 2006)

Id be interested in going. Im not on here much but would be good te meet some people from ma.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm planning on going to NE GROWS on friday. I know i'll see some of you there:waving:


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

TLC Snow Div.;508174 said:


> I'm planning on going to NE GROWS on friday. I know i'll see some of you there:waving:


I'll be at the show on Thursday. Hope to see some of you there. :waving:


----------



## FteNelson (Dec 31, 2007)

toby4492;508197 said:


> I'll be at the show on Thursday. Hope to see some of you there. :waving:


Are you setting up a booth there?

im actually planing on cutting out of work early friday and heading in around noon or 1 hope to meet a couple of ya bastards there :salute:


----------

